# A few random pixs for Aug.



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just looking at some pixs I had on the cell phone.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

.......................................


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

man, if we had snow like that to justify driving around in a loader, life would be good. except for you. you wouldnt mind an 80 degree winter. you and your seasonals. no one in the omaha area is interested in seasonal.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

GSS LLC;1483201 said:


> man, if we had snow like that to justify driving around in a loader, life would be good. except for you. you wouldnt mind an 80 degree winter. you and your seasonals. no one in the omaha area is interested in seasonal.


You mean something like this? Sitting back and thinking how much I'll be raising my seasonal contracts


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

Gv.... you had snow in august....lol... i know you guy have lake effect but in aug??????

seriously, those pics only make my day dream.....thanks


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Love the picture of the wings! I just had buffalo wild wings for dinner!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Glenn Lawn Care;1483211 said:


> Love the picture of the wings! I just had buffalo wild wings for dinner!


Poor guy,crapest wings out there.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

grandview;1483214 said:


> Poor guy,crapest wings out there.


Agreed! I like the plow damage shot. Guess the loader guy wanted to make sure he got everything! Lol


----------

